# whats the difference between a rankin and bearded dragon?



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

they look the same so i just wanted to no if they are just have 2 names?


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

froglizardsnake:) said:


> they look the same so i just wanted to no if they are just have 2 names?


They're two different lizards although they belong to the same family. The rankins is basically a smaller bearded dragon, and they like to be kept in groups. Bearded dragons don't.
You can breed bearded dragons and rankins together to create a vittikins, which is halfway between the size.
True rankins dragons however don't have the 'beard' that is puffed out like beardeds do.


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

doehannah said:


> They're two different lizards although they belong to the same family. The rankins is basically a smaller bearded dragon, and they like to be kept in groups. Bearded dragons don't.
> You can breed bearded dragons and rankins together to create a vittikins, which is halfway between the size.
> True rankins dragons however don't have the 'beard' that is puffed out like beardeds do.


ok thanks this really helped i though they were the same lizard:blush:


----------



## doehannah (Oct 19, 2011)

froglizardsnake:) said:


> ok thanks this really helped i though they were the same lizard:blush:


lol dw  I just quickly summarised what I read up a few months back. I'm sure someone else can give you a better differentiation XD


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

doehannah said:


> lol dw  I just quickly summarised what I read up a few months back. I'm sure someone else can give you a better differentiation XD


aha thanks again:notworthy:


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

They're from the same Genus (Pogona) but are seperate species Rankins is Pogona henrylawsonii and Bearded Dragon is Pogona vitteceps.
They do inhabit the same areas and I do beleive the 'vitkins' dragon is a naturally occuring hybrid between them both (although in captivity should really be kept seperate)


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

My bearded dragon and rankins dragon get on pretty well surprisingly. I tend to find rankins dragons are a lot more chilled out then beardies, they have amazing personalities! one of the most underrated lizards there is


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

ok thanks for replying i dont really see rankins as much as beardies do a lot of people own them?


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I have 2 but they are not as easy to get hold of as Beardies. When I was looking for mine I had to travel to Birmingham from South Wales as there were none available closer to home.


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Welsh dragon said:


> I have 2 but they are not as easy to get hold of as Beardies. When I was looking for mine I had to travel to Birmingham from South Wales as there were none available closer to home.


Yep, Rankins are definitely left in the dust when it comes to numbers, which is surprising due to their size.
I think people find it hard to find pure rankins aswell as a lot have been hybridized but are actually being sold as 'pure' rankins.


----------



## leehanson89 (Aug 30, 2011)

I managed to get some from the shows this year.
Great little Lizards but hard to come by. 

might have some babies next year hopefully!!


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

so they have the same care needs as beardies? whats the size difference?thanks


----------



## leehanson89 (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty much the same as beardies!

Take a look at Rankins Dragon .co.uk

That will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

leehanson89 said:


> Pretty much the same as beardies!
> 
> Take a look at Rankins Dragon .co.uk
> 
> That will tell you all you need to know.


thanks so they cant live with beardies but you can breed them with them?


----------



## vicky.beach (Oct 27, 2010)

You can breed them, but from what i've heard its really hard. My rankins male tried relentlessly with my female beardie but she wouldnt be subdued so now they're just friends and he doesnt try anymore (they dont live together)


----------



## froglizardsnake:) (Nov 12, 2011)

vicky.beach said:


> You can breed them, but from what i've heard its really hard. My rankins male tried relentlessly with my female beardie but she wouldnt be subdued so now they're just friends and he doesnt try anymore (they dont live together)


ok thanks for the info


----------

